# How to make an inexpensive LED light for your Kindle / Kindle 2



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all,

I just hacked together this LED light for about $6 last night. It's ugly, but it works:










Here's all the details of how I did it:
http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/04/28/how-to-build-a-cheap-led-reading-light-for-your-kindle-or-sony-reader/

I plan of building a more polished version as soon as some parts I ordered arrive.

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, this is so mad scientist!!!  Love it!! (Though I'll stick with my Lightwedge, which, to quote you, I already had).

Keep us posted on the "upgrades" CK.  If anyone else takes this idea, runs with it and builds something, be sure to post here!

KBoards members keep me in stitches.....a lotta creativity out there!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My concern would be that suddenly the Kindle would come to life, a la Frankenstein's creation. . . . 



ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How extremely creative. I can't wait to see your upgraded version.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Props for your ingenuity.


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad you all like it! I'll definitely keep you updated of new versions. I'm currently testing the battery life to see how long this sucker lasts...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love ingenuity...and this is clever.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of Harveys Hat Cam!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, that is so ugly.  Sorry, I hope you aren't sensitive.  

But, what fun!  I think the first thing you need to do is to add some type of hood so the light doesn't glare in your eyes.  I can't wait to see upgrades. 

Does it come in pink


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

I made a new version:









http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/04/29/kindle-led-light-prototype-c/

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I know it's super ugly. I'm just prototyping right now for a nice one that I plan to actually "build". Here's the latest prototype (new and improved and not as ugly  ):










Details here: http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/04/29/kindle-led-light-prototype-c/

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey CK, great improvements.  Pretty good for only the second generation.

I still don't see pink


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ck I'm going to merge your two home-made light threads. . . . .

Ann


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I couldn't find the old one at first when I posted the new one (duh).

Kim, I'll look into pink once I'm past the prototyping phase, but for now, here's a slightly improved version of prototype C:









Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's getting better and better. Blue please.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You're getting ooooohhhs and aaaahhhhs now


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How fun!!    I would like to see a light that has the flexibility of the Mighty Bright with the compact size of the M-edge.


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Butt ugly! I am so ROTFLMAO. It's great. Dianne


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still working on prototyping to make it nicer. I need to add a switch and some wiring. I even started a project for it on Kickstarter:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/83795882/help-me-prototype-an-led-light-for-the-kindle

There's a video explaining where I plan on taking things next.

Cheers,

C.K.


----------

